# Opinions appreciated :)



## YuchiDaYena (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some opinions 

Alot of people for some reason seem to like my stuff but I don't /: So here's some questions in which I need your opinion for. 

I'm thinking about switching to 4 fingers on my characters because my art is rather toony, Whaddaya think?

If any should furtexture be used on my style and how to I do it?

As alot of artists I cannot afford the BIG name supplies like Prisma so I use Roseart and Crayola Pencils, any tips on shading with it and blending? 

I've been told to use watercolour first then go over a pic again when it dies with colored pencil, is this a liable and a good technique?

For some reason I've had problems with digi legs, But I don't want full planti legs, any advice?

Here's some examples of my work:

http://yuchidayena.jaxpad.com/image/18487/beautiful-love  - Done in Roseart Pencils, completely.

http://yuchidayena.jaxpad.com/image/18436/dingbat-badge-trade Done in Roseart Pencils and Roseart Markers. 

http://yuchidayena.jaxpad.com/image/18435/sitku---hot-ski-instructor Done with Sharpie and some crayola



Opinions and help is appreciated


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow it looks so well done and yeah one thing straight you dont need prisma colors or markers to get good quality, trust me ive used the Prisma markers and for been so expensive their a damn wreck i mean for 20$  for 10 markers with that money i can buy t hese other markers they sell in Mexico that are better than Prisma and their the best around Mexico i forgot the name but i can look at it real quick for 20$ i can by the set of 96 markers and for 15$ i can buy the 75 pencilcolors from the same brand too.

Also i think going to four fingers is not a bad idea your art does look toony so yeah go with four fingers since they look thick that would look fine too thats all my advice i can give you atm...hope it helps >>


----------



## YuchiDaYena (Jun 25, 2008)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> Wow it looks so well done and yeah one thing straight you dont need prisma colors or markers to get good quality, trust me ive used the Prisma markers and for been so expensive their a damn wreck i mean for 20$  for 10 markers with that money i can buy t hese other markers they sell in Mexico that are better than Prisma and their the best around Mexico i forgot the name but i can look at it real quick for 20$ i can by the set of 96 markers and for 15$ i can buy the 75 pencilcolors from the same brand too.
> 
> Also i think going to four fingers is not a bad idea your art does look toony so yeah go with four fingers since they look thick that would look fine too thats all my advice i can give you atm...hope it helps >>




Yes it does  Thank you. 

I may switch here and there with the fingers depending on the characters  hehe We'll see.

Also, your Icon is WIN


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

I have prismacolor pencils, and they are win  but prismacolor pencils are not so win lol

If you have an editing program, fur texturing is pretty much just a series of a LOT of brush strokes layered on top of each other. Takes a lot of time, but it looks good.


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

You have a clearly defined style, you should definitely roll with it, making changes only as you see fit.  We're all our own worst critic, just do what feels right to you ^.=.^

Also, I wouldn't worry about name brand markers and whatnot... I have a friend who drew this amazing picture of a dragon using only glitter-gel-pens!  Just work with what your most comfortable with, and experiment as desired.


----------



## YuchiDaYena (Jun 26, 2008)

darkonedrei said:


> You have a clearly defined style, you should definitely roll with it, making changes only as you see fit.  We're all our own worst critic, just do what feels right to you ^.=.^
> 
> Also, I wouldn't worry about name brand markers and whatnot... I have a friend who drew this amazing picture of a dragon using only glitter-gel-pens!  Just work with what your most comfortable with, and experiment as desired.



 You're sweet, thank you. 

I will take this advice to heart -hugs-


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres what advice I have to give you.
If you want to define your own style, or make changes, look whats already out there. Every time you see another drawing with something you like, or something you want to do as well, try to implement it into your own drawing. Every no idea, pose, setting, situation, any idea like that, try and re-create it on paper. You do that and your art is 100% sure to improve. Adding more fingers, and less exadurated features to your art will make it less cartoony.


----------

